# Back to Toronto we Go!



## SqueeKee (Aug 15, 2007)

MUT blogs are in the works. Iâ€™m so excited. I really canâ€™t wait!

But.... in the meantime, I have to let off some steam somewhere. so I decided this would be the best place. I can't say I'm really looking for advice, just some hugs.






Wes and I moved to Newfoundland last year. Left a beautiful apartment,

family, friends and a city I love, to move to my home province, which I hate. Our apartment is nice, but the small town mentality that is rampant around here is sickening.

Our plan was to go to school. He would do recording arts and I would do

cooking. Iâ€™m not all that into cooking honestly, I mean, sure, I like it, but itâ€™s

not what I wanna do for the rest of my life. Itâ€™s more like a hobby.

It just turns out we just canâ€™t make a go of it here. In truth, this whole thing was poorly planned. Wes got layed off and we came here to go to school thinking unemployment insurance would pay for it the way it does for most people's schooling around here. But UI doesn't cover the course he wanted to do. There are just *no jobs here*. College graduates are being turned down for positions at McDonalds. Loans alone can't support is.

So now weâ€™re going back to Toronto. I donâ€˜t know when or how. Will we be

able to find an apartment? Jobs?

I am so confused. There have been so many changes this year already and

now thereâ€™s even more! We have UI until february, so it's not like we're leaving right away. We're going to try to plan things better this time.

It's not a total waste though, Wes really needed the break. We got married when he was 18 and he was supporting us ever since.

I'd love to go to school in Toronto. There are so many more options, I wouldn't know where to start! Makeup Art and Photography are definitely my faves tho.

This is so scary yet exciting at the same time. I've been so homesick for Toronto! I'll keep everyone updated as things progress!


----------



## Shelley (Aug 15, 2007)

Kee, I'm sorry things aren't turning out for both of you in Newfoundland.

Toronto would have more oppurtunities as in jobs and schools. Not easy to move but maybe this will be the the right opportunity for both of you.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 15, 2007)

yea, I'm scared but excited. I may have grown up in Newfoundland, but Toronto is my home





I'll be sure to keep everyone updated


----------



## Shelley (Aug 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yea, I'm scared but excited. I may have grown up in Newfoundland, but Toronto is my home




I'll be sure to keep everyone updated





I think if you and Wes know that you will feel happier and have more oppurtunities in Toronto, I would definitely go for it.



Just think of all the Sephoras and MAC counters in Toronto.


----------



## Di_amondgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Best Wishes hon.....TO should have loads of choices for you....sending good vibes your way....


----------



## Manda (Aug 15, 2007)

Good luck to you and Wes, Kee, I hope Toronto has better opportunities for the both of you and you are able to find good jobs and do what you want to do.


----------



## Sonia_K (Aug 15, 2007)

Making a change, especially a move can be stressful, so good luck with everything and I hope you are able to take the classes you want to take. It soulds like you will have more oppotunities in Toronto. Best Wishes


----------



## farris2 (Aug 16, 2007)

Good Luck Kee!


----------



## princessmich (Aug 16, 2007)

Moving is always an overwhelming task however, you're a smart gal so i'm sure you'll do just fine. Besides you're moving within Canada. All the best


----------



## Ashley (Aug 16, 2007)

Good luck! At least you get to go back!


----------



## Nox (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh wow! What a move. I just hope your package gets to you before you move! I wish you and hubby the best of luck with everything.


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 16, 2007)

That is a big change... I wish the best of luck to you and I hope you both find jobs and a nice place to stay. Change can be scary, but it sounds like Newfoundland mightn't be the place for you right now.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh wow! What a move. I just hope your package gets to you before you move! I wish you and hubby the best of luck with everything. Oh don't worry, the move won't be for at least another few months


----------



## Andi (Aug 16, 2007)

Congrats! I know what you mean about the big city feeling like home instead of the small town you grew up with. Everytime I am in my hometown I feel so tied down, thereÂ´s nothing to do or see, and everyone talks about their family member/neighbor/blabla.

The move sonds exciting, lots of new opportunities coming up. IÂ´m sure you will make your way in Toronto!


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 16, 2007)

good luck


----------



## Aprill (Aug 16, 2007)

Good luck and best wishes


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 16, 2007)

with all the online connections you have I'm sure you guys can find jobs in the big city before you even get there!! how can someone not find a job in Tdot!!do lots of preplanning and things will work out great for you guys!!!

Best of luck!!!


----------



## Solimar (Aug 16, 2007)

Good luck to you and Wes, hun.


----------



## beautynista (Aug 27, 2007)

Yaay Toronto! The place to be = P

Good luck!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 27, 2007)

how exciting!! good luck for the move!


----------



## Eyes (Aug 28, 2007)

i wish you the best of luck, moving is hard, i've moved plenty of times growing up but i cant say i've move from a province to another. i've heard many stories about Newfoundland since my grandfather was from there and some of my fathers friends and sweetie i think i understand where your coming from with the small town mentality, but your a city girl, and you need to be back here like everyone else said there are pleny more opportunities.


----------

